# "And the glorious dragon, mighty and rare, passes on to another world..."



## BlakbirdxGyarados

The first I lost was the "youngest"... meaning he was mine for only a week.
He arrived to me from Thailand, sick with SBD, and was diagnosed too late.

Leliia was my first.
A beautiful light blue and pink dragon...
... a halfmoon.
She just turned a bit over 6 months old, too.

She was extremely active and playful, hyper and curious.... She flared at the boy next door and wasn't scared to stare at the massive Pearl Gourami either.
Her food wasn't gulped down... it was attacked and mutilated.
She hated Lucky (the Rose Minnow)
but loved to hang around Dragon (the Ghost Cat).
Dragon even thought of her as her "school" for several months until I came home with Manticore and Gryphon.

I planned to breed her with the black and white dragon Ninja, as I was curious how her beautiful colors would mix with his....
It would've been nice to keep one of her kids, too.


Leliia Warner
October 20th, 2010 - April 30th, 2011
_One who believes will never forget the first dragon they've seen._


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Eh, not that... a lot of people would care, but I'm linking Leliia's picture album on here, in case some people want to see her other colors.... She was a chameleon betta: her colors changed depending on her mood (not just the lighting)....
She was crazy.
But I loved her for it...
Anyway, here: http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese%20Fighting%20Fish/Leliia/

I need to add the rest of her pictures, too.... They're still sitting on my camera...


----------



## tumtum

She was beautiful! I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Thanks... 
It still hasn't hit me yet. I feel like I could go over to her tank right now and play 'chase-my-finger' with her...


----------



## Arashi Takamine

I'm so sorry! She was such a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## caitic10

I'm so sorry for your loss! She was a beautiful fish. I'm sure she would of produced amazing offspring. Remember, she's in a better place.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Condolences are thanked, 
and she is in a better place.... I'm happy that, at the least, she's healthy and not in pain anymore


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Might be a little crazy, but I wanted to make note:

Leliia was cremated today. (Of course I had to do it myself, no cremation place would take someone so small.)
Her ashes rest in a once-empty Tiger Balm container.

_"Tiger Balm heals mosquito bites;
What it holds now heals all wounds"_


----------



## Ethan

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Thanks...
> It still hasn't hit me yet. I feel like I could go over to her tank right now and play 'chase-my-finger' with her...



I have felt the same before.......sometimes I feel like crying although its not very manly of me.


----------



## Adrienne

Awww, very heart wrenching. Rest in peace Leliia


----------



## Twilight Storm

That you cremated her is so sweet. Your quote is so true.


----------

